# Best goggle brand for Anti-Fog......NO FOG!



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Most goggle manufacturers have this type of coating in the entry/mid-level price range.

Oakley has it too. I think fitment and lens tint should be your main focus.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm an absolute heat factory and I've used numerous brands of goggles and never really had any significant fogging issues on the hill with any of them until they got old. The only times I've ever had issues otherwise is when skinning and what I'll normally do for that is just pack some sunglasses with me and wear those for the uphill.

Buy good goggles and take care of them and you'll probably have no issues. Be sure to keep the goggle vents open and that will help a ton.

If fogging is a huge issue for you, pony up the cash and buy the one of the Smith turbo series goggles with the built in exhaust fan.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I think such things dont exist. But I believe Smith has goggles with fan on top that you can just turn on and it pushes cold air inside.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Smith Phenom Turbo Snow Goggles Men's: Smith Optics US Site

Smith Prophecy Turbo Snow Goggles Men's: Smith Optics US Site


----------



## EbonSupplyCo (Feb 6, 2015)

*Ebon Goggles*

If you're looking for something unique, we're a new company that has recently launched goggles. We've spend a long time researching manufacturers and testing products and we're really happy with the goggles we have to offer. I have personally taken the goggles and showered with them to test the anti-fog lol, and it works great. I've been using them all season as well and they do a great job of anti-fog. Check them out and at least take it into consideration?

Ski Goggles | Ebon Supply Co.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dean Winchester (Jan 20, 2015)

Those look amazing....very impressive


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Extazy said:


> Smith Phenom Turbo Snow Goggles Men's: Smith Optics US Site
> 
> Smith Prophecy Turbo Snow Goggles Men's: Smith Optics US Site


I second that

Smith Turbo fan, used this tech for both snowmachines, paintball and as of 3 years ago snowboarding....shit works but don't forget to shut it off at then end of the dayor else the next day batteries will be dead.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Straight up the best anti fog I've owned from Smith, Electric, Zip, Oakley, Ashbury, Dragon, and Anon, was Airblaster. No joke.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you have to be a little bit smart about it or u can fog up any goggle.

warm on the inside, cold on the outside = condensation

expel breath so hot moist air doesn't go up in em.

keep unit dry

heat from coat can go right up through neck and do same.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I tested the Grayne's out pretty good, just to see how they'd do I left them on while we were building a jump... They finally fogged after being hunched over and sweating. Any airflow at all and I had no issues. That said I hardly sweat compared to most people.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you wear a helmet, I wouldn't recommend Electric EG2's. The helmet blocks the air vents on the top and restricts air circulation causing them to fog if you're ever sweating. But, with no helmet, they're pretty decent.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm quite picky when it comes to goggles and stick with Oakley, Smith or Giro. Mainly because I trust the quality of the optics more from these brands than others. For example, Giro uses zeiss lenses. Good gear.

However, I've been let down a lot with goggles fogging and lenses being fkd because moisture got onto the inside of the lens etc. that it's led to me to think that actually goggles are one big fkn rip off. I mean, come on, you are dropping 200 bills and you can't guarantee the fkn lenses won't fog up? Bullshit if you ask me, treat the lenses with the right chemical coating, which has existed for years, and you will never get fogging. Only reason they don't do it is of course, dollars...

And don't get me started on the old "oh my god I accidentally put a fingerprint smudge on the inside of the lens and now they are fkd" bullshit. I mean seriously?? What kind of cheap ass shit are they all using for materials if you can't fkn risk getting a smudge or drop of moisture on the inside of the lens and killing your 200 bucks right there and then. Fkn bullshit if you ask me.

Ok rant over. :hairy:

ps. yes, I realize I just contradicted myself with this rant via stating up front I like Oakley, Smith, Giro due to the quality of the optics. Truth is they are just as guilty as the cheaper brands for the issues I raise...fkn joke if you ask me. Goggles are one big rip off.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I've had the least amount of fog issues with my Von Zipper's. Worst are Bolle. I am not a heat factory but an ice box so I always rock a neck warmer pulled to my nose.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> I tested the Grayne's out pretty good, just to see how they'd do I left them on while we were building a jump... They finally fogged after being hunched over and sweating. Any airflow at all and I had no issues. That said I hardly sweat compared to most people.


Second that. I never had fogging problem with mine. It helps a lot when wearing a helmet seems like.


----------



## Blueburd (Feb 15, 2015)

Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com


----------



## tostyj (Feb 19, 2013)

Extremo said:


> If you wear a helmet, I wouldn't recommend Electric EG2's. The helmet blocks the air vents on the top and restricts air circulation causing them to fog if you're ever sweating. But, with no helmet, they're pretty decent.


Depends on the helmet. I use my EG2's with Smith Maze helmets that have the vents that direct the air into those vents. I wear Airhole masks with them all the time too. Pretty much the only time I've had trouble with fogging is after a nice, big snowy wipeout...but that would happen to any goggle.


----------



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

So if you touch the inside lens of your goggles they will fog up? I guess I will find out because I have the flight decks and they are a butch to change the lens. 

Speaking of, is there any liquid solution to really clean lenses good? And what type of towel can be used? Microfiber?

I did use them for a day (they're brand new) with no fog at all in them.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Smith IO series. Don't need the fan. No other goggle, not even other smith goggles.


----------



## tostyj (Feb 19, 2013)

Boejoula said:


> So if you touch the inside lens of your goggles they will fog up? I guess I will find out because I have the flight decks and they are a butch to change the lens.
> 
> Speaking of, is there any liquid solution to really clean lenses good? And what type of towel can be used? Microfiber?
> 
> I did use them for a day (they're brand new) with no fog at all in them.


As a general rule, don't mess with the inside of the lens. If you have to clean them, use the inside of the soft goggle case that comes with them. Do this when the lens is dry, NOT WET. Anything else and you run the risk of taking off the anti-fog coating. 

When my goggles have gotten wet/fogged/froze on the inside, I've used the hand dryer in the lodge bathrooms before and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

tostyj said:


> Boejoula said:
> 
> 
> > So if you touch the inside lens of your goggles they will fog up? I guess I will find out because I have the flight decks and they are a butch to change the lens.
> ...


 What about on the outside iridium lens? It's impossible to switch the lens whitouy getting fingerprints all over them.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had pretty good luck with Dragon. I have 2 pairs of APXS's and a pair of NFX. Make sure the vents have clearance from your beanie or any head gear so they can breathe to prevent fogging. As stated, if they fog, it's best to take a break and let them air dry. Finger prints aren't much of a concern on the outside of the lens.


----------



## tostyj (Feb 19, 2013)

Boejoula said:


> What about on the outside iridium lens? It's impossible to switch the lens whitouy getting fingerprints all over them.


Outside of the lens is not a big deal; it's much more durable (or at least it should be). It can be cleaned when dry or wet. Once again, use the soft case or a lens cleaning cloth if you can.


----------

